# Martinfan12



## martinfan12 (Jan 9, 2015)

M daughter has a 02 altima w/2.5. She drove it Wednesday evening and it was running fine. She went to go to work Thursday morning {-6 temp out} and it would not start. I got it in garage charge battery still not starting.Pulled valve cover and plugs cams are turning. But no compression I mean NO gauge will not even move. I did put oil in cylinder did not help.

CONFUSED


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have zero compression on all cylinders, even after adding some oil to them, then the most likely problem is that the timing chain has jumped or broke. That's not something I hear of on the QR25DE engine, but no compression on all cylinders would certainly lead to that conclusion. I would pull the valve cover and have a look. If you have access to an air compressor and you can separate the compression gauge from the hose and hook the hose to an airline, you could turn the engine and watch the valves until they exhaust and intake valves are closed on the cylinder you are testing, and pump air into the cylinder. You'll be able to hear, if not feel, where the air is escaping from the cylinder (having a cylinder leakdown tester would make this test a lot easier and more accurate). If the cylinder appears to be holding the compressed air with the valves closed, then you can assume that you have a timing issue...assuming you weren't able to access that from a visual inspection. You could also put the crank pulley at the zero degree timing mark and look at the valves; it'll be either at TDC #1 or TDC #4, and you'll be able to tell which by the cylinder that has both valves closed. If neither has both valves closed, then it's also safe to say there is an engine timing issue.


----------



## martinfan12 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for info. I got it running. After further inspection I found that the valve on compression gauge was stuck closed! I think when it was so cold that when it was cranking slow it flooded. 

Thanks again


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a Nissan TSB that may apply to your problem. It included 2002 Altima's with the QR25DE engine and addressed no start/hard starting at temps below 32 degrees F. The fix was replacing the ECM, but it gives a diagnostic flow chart to follow to confirm the problem. The bulletin was #NTB02-113. There's a copy of it in the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com:

2002 Nissan Altima Service Bulletins - Nissanhelp.com


----------

